# Can a Christian be a warrior?



## DannyWillett (Jun 21, 2018)

Although many may find this a simple question, I am curious to hear veteran perspectives. Thank you in advance.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 21, 2018)

One's faith can make for an outstanding warrior, as can one's lack of faith.  I've known complete agnostics and people of many faiths who are fine warriors, and also the converse.  

To me this question has no merit.  I also feel it is more a troll than a question.  Why would faith matter?


----------



## AWP (Jun 21, 2018)

DannyWillett said:


> Although many may find this a simple question, I am curious to hear veteran perspectives. Thank you in advance.



I'm an athiest and even I know the Bible is chock full of Christian Warriors to say nothing of 2000+ years of history.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 21, 2018)

Why do you ask? Do you think Christians have a theological problem with shooting people in the face?


----------



## Teufel (Jun 21, 2018)

What religion were the crusaders? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 21, 2018)

I am one! I have no problem with it....


----------



## Deleted member 12579 (Jun 21, 2018)

Teufel said:


> What religion were the crusaders? Asking for a friend.



Roman Catholic. Catholic Poland played a significant role. But so did Orthodox Christian Russia as far as fighting the muslim hordes. Much of this article is well cited. There is quite a variety in the tribes, however, most if not all were Roman Catholic.

Crusader states - Wikipedia


----------



## Gunz (Jun 21, 2018)

Christians, Jews, Muslims, Buddhists, Hindus...all of them proficient mass killers and able to rationalize killing without a shred of guilt. Welcome to planet Earth.


----------



## AWP (Jun 21, 2018)

Eagle 92-94 said:


> Roman Catholic. Catholic Poland played a significant role. But so did Orthodox Christian Russia as far as fighting the muslim hordes. Much of this article is well cited. There is quite a variety in the tribes, however, most if not all were Roman Catholic.
> 
> Crusader states - Wikipedia



You totally missed the point of his post.


----------



## NatureNinja22 (Jun 21, 2018)

King David was a warrior. He fought I'm many battles and killed many men. His story is told in 1st and 2nd Samuel in the Bible. Furthermore, there are many times King David killed on behalf of God's wishes whether to extinguish extreme evil, or to help God's overall plan for His people.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 21, 2018)

NatureNinja22 said:


> King David was a warrior. He fought I'm many battles and killed many men. His story is told in 1st and 2nd Samuel in the Bible. Furthermore, there are many times King David killed on behalf of God's wishes whether to extinguish extreme evil, or to help God's overall plan for His people.


You totally missed the point of his post.


----------



## NatureNinja22 (Jun 21, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You totally missed the point of his post.


Teufel or OP's?


----------



## Topkick (Jun 21, 2018)

DannyWillett said:


> Although many may find this a simple question, I am curious to hear veteran perspectives. Thank you in advance.



You have to do what you feel is right. I personally feel religion is a personal thing and you have to do you. I wouldn't let anyone else answer this question for me.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 21, 2018)

To answer the question, sure.  My faith has guided a lot of what I did/do, but not as much as it should.  But having a faith and shooting booger-eaters aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 21, 2018)

NatureNinja22 said:


> King David was a warrior. He fought I'm many battles and killed many men. His story is told in 1st and 2nd Samuel in the Bible. Furthermore, there are many times King David killed on behalf of God's wishes whether to extinguish extreme evil, or to help God's overall plan for His people.



I’m pretty sure King David wasn’t a Christian.


----------



## NatureNinja22 (Jun 21, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> I’m pretty sure King David wasn’t a Christian.


You're right he followed Judiasm. Regardless, David followed the wishes of God - the same God that gave life to Jesus according to the Holy Bible. Jesus was a direct desendent of David therefore Christianity was not yet an established religion when David was alive. David followed the old law AKA the Torah which is the first five books of the Bible.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 21, 2018)

I think this answers the question admirably. Read the article @Marauder06 posted Sunday.

Dealing With Loss


----------



## Teufel (Jun 21, 2018)

Eagle 92-94 said:


> Roman Catholic. Catholic Poland played a significant role. But so did Orthodox Christian Russia as far as fighting the muslim hordes. Much of this article is well cited. There is quite a variety in the tribes, however, most if not all were Roman Catholic.
> 
> Crusader states - Wikipedia


----------



## x SF med (Jun 22, 2018)

NatureNinja22 said:


> the Torah which is the first five books of the Bible.



The Torah is the entire old Testament plus a little, the Pentateuch is the first five books of the Bible.  The Pentateuch is the guiding light of the Torah, where the laws and royal families are expounded.

David followed the laws of Solomon and the pre-Torahic form of Judaism.


----------



## CQB (Jun 22, 2018)

Not to stir the pot but the Islamic faith has no problem with it. Meh.


----------



## NatureNinja22 (Jun 22, 2018)

x SF med said:


> The Torah is the entire old Testament plus a little, the Pentateuch is the first five books of the Bible.  The Pentateuch is the guiding light of the Torah, where the laws and royal families are expounded.
> 
> David followed the laws of Solomon and the pre-Torahic form of Judaism.


Interesting, I've never heard that before. I was taught that the Torah was the first five books of the Bible which was the law that the Israelites followed.


x SF med said:


> The Torah is the entire old Testament plus a little, the Pentateuch is the first five books of the Bible.  The Pentateuch is the guiding light of the Torah, where the laws and royal families are expounded.
> 
> David followed the laws of Solomon and the pre-Torahic form of Judaism.


Do you have a source for that? I couldn't actually find your information anywhere.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 22, 2018)

x SF med said:


> The Torah is the entire old Testament plus a little, the Pentateuch is the first five books of the Bible.  The Pentateuch is the guiding light of the Torah, where the laws and royal families are expounded.
> 
> David followed the laws of Solomon and the pre-Torahic form of Judaism.



Hmmm.  I am not a Biblical (or Hebrew) scholar, but I think the Torah _IS_ the Pentateuch.


----------



## 757 (Jun 22, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Hmmm.  I am not a Biblical (or Hebrew) scholar, but I think the Torah _IS_ the Pentateuch.



Correct. One is Hebrew and the other is Greek.


----------



## NatureNinja22 (Jun 22, 2018)

757 said:


> Correct. One is Hebrew and the other is Greek.


That's what I learned as well.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 22, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Hmmm.  I am not a Biblical (or Hebrew) scholar, but I think the Torah _IS_ the Pentateuch.



You are absolutely correct, Sir!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 22, 2018)

There are no atheist in a gunfight. At least their wasn't in my platoon...


----------



## x SF med (Jun 23, 2018)

NatureNinja22 said:


> Interesting, I've never heard that before. I was taught that the Torah was the first five books of the Bible which was the law that the Israelites followed.
> 
> Do you have a source for that? I couldn't actually find your information anywhere.



here's part... An Introduction to the Pentateuch

here's part....  What Are the Main Divisions of the Bible?

You need to broaden your reading and delve deeper into what you're taught.  I was raised Catholic, but was given the freedom by my folks (Mom taught CCD, and I was in Catholic School for a bit) to figure out what I believed, and what others believed...  Judaism, fundamental Christianity, Eastern Christian Orthodoxy, Gnosticism, Hinduism, Taoism, Jainism...  and a few others...  including...  American Transcendentalism (Thoreau et al)  My paternal Grandfather was an avowed Zwingli-ist.

The Torah is more than just the "law" portion of the Hebrew scripture, but most think it is THE Torah.  for kabbalists, it is a minor portion of the Jewish theology.

This can expand at a later date.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jun 30, 2018)

Christian faith gave me strength to face eternity if is was to be God's will. Short answer, yes.


----------



## busyworks (Jul 7, 2018)

I believe at one point in the Bible Jesus himself instructs his followers to carry swords. So I'd assume so.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 7, 2018)

Yes, watch Knightfall....






All yer answers will be questioned....


----------



## Gunz (Jul 8, 2018)

Killin and sexin and stabbin for the Lord, Hell yeah.


----------



## AWP (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## AWP (Jul 10, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Killin and sexin and stabbin for the Lord, Hell yeah.



I typically do the sex part first, but we all have our own technique.


----------



## 4859 (Nov 9, 2018)

Ask the Swiss guard.


----------



## Topkick (Nov 9, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> Christian faith gave me strength to face eternity if is was to be God's will. Short answer, yes.


This. Sounds cheezy, but I'll add that my faith also drives me to do what I think is right and to do my part to help make the world a better place.


----------



## DC (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 10, 2018)

Yes.

King David's Victories Map


----------

